# Dayton area waters



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Can anybody give me any info about the pond in Grant Park in Centerville? Is fishing allowed there? Is it worth fishing? What types of fish does it hold?


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I also need information for Oakes Quarry Park in Fairborn.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

And Gardner Park in Springboro.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

And does anyone know the official name of the new park on Old Springfield Road? I think I was told it used to be a quarry. Looks really fishy!


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

gulfvet said:


> Can anybody give me any info about the pond in Grant Park in Centerville? Is fishing allowed there? Is it worth fishing? What types of fish does it hold?


Cross Grant Park off your list, unless you want to catch a bunch of silver-dollar-sized bluegills for catfish bait. Never been to any others, sorry.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Old Springfield pits produce some bass and crappie. Decent place for a little action. Busy during springtime crappie bite. River floods into it often.


----------



## afishinfool01 (Feb 13, 2019)

gulfvet said:


> And does anyone know the official name of the new park on Old Springfield Road? I think I was told it used to be a quarry. Looks really fishy!


That park is called New Park. It has some fish. Fishable by bank or boat.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Oakes, in Fairborn seems pretty shallow. I used to hike there all the time and never saw anyone fishing. Wanted to fish a few times but always went elsewhere, like Eastwood or Taylorsville Dam.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

gulfvet said:


> I also need information for Oakes Quarry Park in Fairborn.


Too shallow, its all rain water. Some very small fish there at the start of the year but on dry years everything drys up. Its a great open place to walk around with my kid, and sometimes i will run the trail to mix it up on my cardio days.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

gulfvet said:


> I also need information for Oakes Quarry Park in Fairborn.


I grew up in the neighborhood a half mile from that park, Rona Hills. In my younger years I remember our house would shake every time they would blast dynamite up there to break away limestone for use in making concrete at Southwestern Portland Cement Co. Once they stopped working that quarry, me and another buddy would venture up there to hunt groundhogs for fun, Dove when Ohio started a season for them and we also rode our dirt bikes all around up there. During the winter, we played hockey on those frozen ponds and would hunt for Fox at night. I do concur with the others who say they ponds up there are shallow....they were back then as well.


----------

